# Steam, dass aller letzte



## zackspeed1961 (29. Dezember 2012)

Servus, hier mal meine Meinung zu Steam.
Habe 3-4 Spiele mit Steamaktivierung gehabt. Aktivierung ging, spielen Fehlanzeige.
Dagegen Spiele mit Orgin, keine Probleme, alles läuft super.
Für das Beschis.....ne Steam habe ich sogar mein System neu aufgesetzt, ohne Erfolg.
Seither schaue ich immer ganz genau, alles nur kein Steam mehr. Selbst Windows Live funktioniert,
dass kann also nur an Steam selbst liegen da mein PC auch nicht sooo schwach ist
und mein Internet ist auch recht schnell. Selbst Offline ließen sich die Games nicht zocken,
aber upgedatet hat sich Steam. Jaaa, da sind die große Klasse. Alles Gangster!!!
Mein PC
Windows 7 Ultimate
Phenom II x4 945 OC 3,6GHz
Palit GTX 660 OC
4 GB Ram Corsair XMS3
be quied STRAIGHT POWER 580 Watt


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2012)

Um welche Spiele gehts denn?
Wie sieht die Fehlermeldung aus?
Steamsupport angeschrieben?


----------



## lipt00n (29. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Um welche Spiele gehts denn?
> Wie sieht die Fehlermeldung aus?
> Steamsupport angeschrieben?


 
Das wäre in der Tat ganz nett zu wissen. Im Moment ist das da oben ja eher ein Trolltext und kein Erfahrungsbericht ^^


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat ganz nett zu wissen. Im Moment ist das da oben ja eher ein Trolltext und kein Erfahrungsbericht ^^


 Der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## mgf (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey, öfter mal was neues. Jemand lobt Origin.


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich glaub eher das Problem sitzt vor dem Monitor... sorry, aber ich hab auf 2 Rechnern mit ganz unterschiedlicher Hardware Steam installiert, auf beiden funktioniert es ausgezeichnet und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis läuft es ohne Probleme.

Und das auch schon jahrelang mit ständig wechselnder Hardware.

(Ganz im Gegenteil zu Origin. xP)


----------



## Singler (29. Dezember 2012)

zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Servus, hier mal meine Meinung zu Steam.



Was ausser "deiner Meinung" soll das hier denn auch sein? Und wieso betonst du, es sei "deine Meinung"? Postest du auch solche... Threads, ohne eine eigene Meinung zu haben? Oder musst du sie von Mutti erst freischalten lassen? Fragen über Fragen



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Habe 3-4 Spiele mit Steamaktivierung gehabt. Aktivierung ging, spielen Fehlanzeige.



"gehabt"? Also jetzt nicht mehr? Welche Spiele genau? Und wieso konntest du nicht spielen? Eine Erklärung fehlt....



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Dagegen Spiele mit Orgin, keine Probleme, alles läuft super.



Origin (nicht Orgin...) läuft... Steam nicht. Soviel hab ich nun verstanden...



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Für das Beschis.....ne Steam habe ich sogar mein System neu aufgesetzt, ohne Erfolg.



Ähm... ja. Also Steam bzw die Spiele auf Steam funktionieren also nicht. Trotz Neuinstallation von Windows... ich frage mich gerade, ob du mal versucht hast, eines der Steamspiele auch mal runterzuladen... man kann ja nicht so doof denken, wie manche.. ah, nächster Satz



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Seither schaue ich immer ganz genau, alles nur kein Steam mehr.



Genau... Du guckst also genau, ob Steamfrei. Spiele, Eier, Milch, Backwaren, Küchenutensilien und Schlüpfer. Alles von dir getestet und Steamfrei. Verstehe... was war nochmal dein Problem?



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Selbst Windows Live funktioniert,



WOW! Erstaunlich. Gratuliere. Windows Live funktioniert.... was da genau? Windows Live Mail, Messenger? 



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> dass kann also nur an Steam selbst liegen da mein PC auch nicht sooo schwach ist



Genau... muss ja so sein. Macht ja auch Sinn... ich mein, wenn selbst Windows Live funktioniert, dann MUSS ja Steam schuld sein.



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> und mein Internet ist auch recht schnell.



Gut zu wissen...




zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Selbst Offline ließen sich die Games nicht zocken,



Ein Schicksal, das betroffen macht, so kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel...



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> aber upgedatet hat sich Steam.



Ist doch immerhin ein Erfolgserlebnis. Sei stolz drauf 




zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Jaaa, da sind die große Klasse. Alles Gangster!!!



Jaha... die Schweine lassen Steam updaten... müssen Verbrecher sein. Jaha!



zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Mein PC
> Windows 7 Ultimate
> Phenom II x4 945 OC 3,6GHz
> Palit GTX 660 OC
> ...



Wir fühlen mit dir...


----------



## cryzen (29. Dezember 2012)

zackspeed1961 schrieb:


> Servus, hier mal meine Meinung zu Steam.
> Habe 3-4 Spiele mit Steamaktivierung gehabt. Aktivierung ging, spielen Fehlanzeige.
> Dagegen Spiele mit Orgin, keine Probleme, alles läuft super.
> Für das Beschis.....ne Steam habe ich sogar mein System neu aufgesetzt, ohne Erfolg.
> ...


  Ich hatte in 1 jahr mehr Probleme mit Origin als mit Steam in 6 Jahren xD


----------



## unre4l (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich tippe da mal auf sehr schlechten Troll 0/10 Punkten...



> be quied STRAIGHT POWER 580 Watt



Wusste nicht einmal, dass quiet ein regelmäßiges *Verb* ist 
Etwa wie: "I *quied* when he told me to shut up"? 

Und mit Origin geht alles, das kann doch nicht angehn wie ein Elektrogerät, wenn die Steckdose fehlt.

Auch witzig: 





> Steam, *dass* aller letzte


----------



## Uter (29. Dezember 2012)

Bevor hier noch mehr ot kommt, schließe ich den Thread.

@ TE:
Wenn du Hilfe zur Problemlösung haben willst, dann musst du schon etwas mehr Infos liefern. Falls du die nachreichen willst, dann melde dich bei einem Mod, damit er hier wieder auf macht.

-CLOSED-


----------

